# North American Field Archery Championships, Homestead FL



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't make it. Anyone who goes should brush up on IFAA rules. The line between scoring areas scores the lower score. Stand with both feet behind the stake, touching or within 6 inches. You can shoot from the "good side" with target captain's permission. Noticed lots of differences with just a quick look.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

You have to shoot the bunny in a 'Z' format as per IFAA rules


----------



## Phoenix1760 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tips... didnt know it was that many differences... guess i better study up.


----------



## axis pro (Apr 29, 2009)

I will be there, working to make at a great shoot. Its at Everglades archery range my home club


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

great shoot, last year was my first and plan on being there this year too.


----------

